# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  DVA Class Today!!! 12 noon pst

## Chimpertainment

Hey everybody. Just wanted to give you all a heads up, we are having a DVA class today at 12 noon in 30 minutes. 

To join, click on the chat tab on the blue bar at the top of the forum page. Then type /join dva in the chat box. 

Today's topic is "bring your own topic day".  :smiley:  

Hope to see you there!  ::banana::

----------

